# Transformer un script en application



## supergrec (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Je possède un NAS et j'aimerai monté mes disque réseau en cliquant simplement sur une application.

J'ai donc écrit un script avec l'éditeur de script.

mount volume "afp://192.168.1.66/music/" as user name "mon nom" with password "mon mot de passe"

Quand je clique sur exécuter ça marche très bien.

En revanche j'ouvre Automator et copie ce script, l'enregistre en application.

Mais lorsque je l'exécute rien ne ce passe.

Que dois-je faire ?

Merci a vous


----------



## ceslinstinct (25 Août 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je possède un NAS et j'aimerai monté mes disque réseau en cliquant simplement sur une application.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Avec le code dans l'éditeur de script:

Barre des menus Fichier/Enregistrer sous 
Donner un nom. 
Choisir où enregistrer l'application.

Format de fichier: Progiciel

Si écran de démarrage coché alors le décocher.

Enregistrer. 

Maintenant normalement, c'est une application comme une autre. 
Cliquez sur l'icône pour la lancer, c'est aussi simple que ça.

Pas besoin d'Automator

@+


----------

